# burning feed



## jk47 (Jan 21, 2014)

*I read you can burn feed and the ash left over shows the mineral content of your feed 
Have anyone tried it *


----------



## Support (Jan 21, 2014)

Never heard of this.


----------



## Bossroo (Jan 22, 2014)

You will also need a working knowledge of chemistry, very good chemistry set and a number of chemical reagents then perform quite a number of tests to actually identify what minerals one will precipitate out of the grey ashes.


----------

